# Suture reaction after spay



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Kaylee got spayed last Friday. Yesterday I noticed a bump had appeared at her incision site, so I took her to the vet. I was told it is a reaction to the sutures and to observe it for the next few days and if it gets worse, to bring her back in. They also wanted me to keep her calm. That would be easy enough, if she wasn't 15 weeks old. :/ 

Luckily, we just got her a 48" crate, so it's like she has her own puppy condo. She's going to be spending a lot of time in there for the next few days. I have nylabones, her favorite stuffed bunny, and her Squirrel Dude in there. 

So my questions: Has this happened with any of y'alls dogs? And also, what are
Some good ways to keep a puppy calm? 

She's not in any training right now because I was too scared to let her out in the world without all of her vaccinations. We've been working with her at home and she is doing pretty good. Oh, and she is a GSD/ English Mastiff mix. I'll post some pictures of her with her "cone of shame" when I'm not on my iPhone and can upload them. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i think "calm time" is harder on the owners than the pups, my girl was just under a year when i had her spayed. she was back to her normal self that day, but did not realize she was kinda missing something inside her tummy... she was crated when i was gone, i let her sleep on the bed, but not jump up and down, if she did, she was crated. for a pup being that young, i would just say keep doing what you are doing. play fun games with her too. something that she will not move around a lot like find the treat (put a treat under a cup, and mix it into like 3 other cups and she has to find which one it is in) dia loved that game 
as for the bump, my girl did not have one, but your girl should be close to getting the sutures removed if im not mistaken. i think it was either 7 or 9 days after dia's spay that my girl had hers removed.
good luck, and enjoy your baby!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy had sutures that dissolved in about 8 days, she did have swelling and spotting around the sutures and my friend is a vet tech so I sent her photos and she told me it was just bruising and a reaction and the same "keep an eye on it". I was really worried it was going to scar because of the swelling but once the sutures dissolved all swelling went down and there's only a very slight scar

As for games, the "find it" game is awesome for keeping the mind busy but their body still. After a few days had passed I took her for short walks on leash to help her relax and lots of treats and a kong in the crate to keep her quiet in there.


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

They used absorbable stitches. 

And keep the fun game ideas coming!


----------

